# Bandai 1/144 Millennium Falcon



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

My Bandai 1/144 Millennium Falcon build. I didn't care for the Pasta bow tie dish so I replaced it with the original dish.I retained the original part and can easily swap it out if I like. Although the model is based on the the ship depicted in the Force Awakens, I painted it and weathered it per the original Trilogy.

The rear engine exhaust covers were replaced in favor of finely produced Photo Etch. The gun windows were also replaced. The ship is lit to scale(I hate overly lit models) As I don't remember Han and Chewie flying her with sun glasses on!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Sure turned out pretty. An excellent build as well as conversion. I still want an official 'ANH' version released by Bandai, and it would be nice if they engineered it to be able to be built as either the ANH version or the ESB version. 

And of course would like that in 1/72 scale as well as 1/144. Just sayin'. For that matter, given the probable expense of a Bandai 1/72 Falcon, it might be wise of them to engineer the kit to make all three versions- ANH, ESB and TFA. Of course this is a pipe dream at this time but the future is always fluid.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Great job on this!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Great work on the model and it's lighting. I agree, lighting to scale works much better.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Wow, that turned out great. I like the lighting too. Nice work.


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

Steve H said:


> And of course would like that in 1/72 scale as well as 1/144. Just sayin'. For that matter, given the probable expense of a Bandai 1/72 Falcon, it might be wise of them to engineer the kit to make all three versions- ANH, ESB and TFA. Of course this is a pipe dream at this time but the future is always fluid.


I know I might be in the minority for this, but a kit that could be built into a "close enough" version would be fine for me. Design it so the details are right for the ESB/ROTJ version, but make the two forward landing gear boxes separate parts, which could be left off for the ANH version. Then, add in a new radar dish for the TFA/TLJ versions. I know there would be a few details that would be off, mainly when making the ANH version, based on the 5-foot model, as opposed to the 32-inch version for the other movies. But getting it close enough, buildable, and more available than the FM/Revell model. Knowing Bandai's Star Wars kits, it would probably be not all that expensive. 
My dream is to see one of these in 1/48. Huge? Yep. But it's the scale that I always build in.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

RedHeadKevin said:


> I know I might be in the minority for this, but a kit that could be built into a "close enough" version would be fine for me. Design it so the details are right for the ESB/ROTJ version, but make the two forward landing gear boxes separate parts, which could be left off for the ANH version. Then, add in a new radar dish for the TFA/TLJ versions. I know there would be a few details that would be off, mainly when making the ANH version, based on the 5-foot model, as opposed to the 32-inch version for the other movies. But getting it close enough, buildable, and more available than the FM/Revell model. Knowing Bandai's Star Wars kits, it would probably be not all that expensive.
> My dream is to see one of these in 1/48. Huge? Yep. But it's the scale that I always build in.


That's probably how an American company would handle it, but I know that wouldn't be satisfactory for Bandai. They want it right. 

What I would see is the lower hull of the 1/144 kit would be replaced, there would be hollow spaces and frames, and complete different hull plates and details to snap in for ANH, ESB/RotJ and TFA. It would not shock me if they even included the 'consumables tube cluster' (well that's how I think of it. Sure was nice for the Empire to refuel and resupply the Falcon during its stay, huh?  ) that you see both at the spaceport and the Death Star hanger bay, which was the disguised support for that part of the partial set prop. 

Anyway, that's what I would expect. Hopefully we'll see what actually happens.


----------

